# How would you static shock someone whenever you want?



## megamangamer (Aug 2, 2008)

My brother can easily shock me and i dont know how so i want to know how to shock him back at any place and any time(well it doesnt have to be that narrow) so I want to get him back.


----------



## Man18 (Aug 2, 2008)

Build up a charge by rubbing your feet on the carpet.I would just convert a camera into a tazer and train him not to shock you again. (if you want to up the voltage just nab more caps for it from other camersa)


----------



## Frog (Aug 2, 2008)

if you really want revenge, you need a car battery and two wires.


----------



## tojomajojo (Aug 2, 2008)

car battery to the nipples


----------



## golden (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm sorry megamangamer, but I don't like your sig.

Good luck with shocking your brother though. You could just buy a taser.


----------



## Frog (Aug 2, 2008)

buying a taser is the lazy way.
trust me, the car battery is alot... uhhh, safer.


----------



## ShadowXP (Aug 2, 2008)

Just wondering, how can I make someone's trousers fall down whenever I want, revealing their undergarments?


----------



## JPH (Aug 2, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> Just wondering, how can I make someone's trousers fall down whenever I want, revealing their undergarments?


I would static shock your wiener.


----------



## ShadowXP (Aug 2, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> ShadowXP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And then I would punch you in the face!


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 2, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Punching someone in the face is easy. Static shocking a wiener, that must be a perk.

Back on topic, find a woolen sweater, rub on carpet. But doesn't static shock affect both objects? If your brother enjoys shocking you, he must be quite tolerant to static shocks himself I think.


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 2, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> ShadowXP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...wiener?


bwahahahaha


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 2, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> ShadowXP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What if that turns him on?


----------



## bahamuta (Aug 2, 2008)

What if... it doesn't?


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 2, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I would carry a piece of carpet in mah pocket at all times.


----------



## Zonix (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## golden (Aug 2, 2008)

If he connected the two screw things with a wire his house would have exploded.


----------



## Man18 (Aug 3, 2008)

He is using a recep in the kitchen so its probably on a GFI so worst case scenario it would trip rather than messing anything up. But since I dont see the ground wire actually going anywhere I assume they its not on a GFI in which case the breaker would trip before anything happens.


----------

